

Ask HN: Looking for freelance animators - njstartups

Hi all,<p>Looking for freelance animators to help a friend with a startup explainer video.  Budget is quite small (~$400) for a 1 min 30 sec video.  Any help would be appreciated.<p>Thanks
======
waterlesscloud
For a budget that low, I'd just post to Craigslist.

But do it on the Los Angeles site for CL, might find some motion graphics
person or animator between jobs.

------
freshfey
Hi there, I might be able to help you out, however I can't forward your
project without an email address :(

~~~
njstartups
Sorry about that. My email is njstartups (at) gmail (dot) com. Thanks!

